# Ultimate Shine: 11 Cars = Enjoyable couple of months



## Ultimate Shine (Jun 3, 2008)

Hi All,
I haven't posted for ages due to being so busy with bookings so no time for write-ups but still managed to take some pictures so here is the best of the last couple of months. 

Enjoy as i have

First up a 1983 Porsche 911 Flat nose with a genuine 1900 miles on clock, (this is the only one left as 2 were built by Porsche and the other was written off) Change of story, This car belonged to Ron Dennis and he was given 2 from porsche and he wrote one of them off and this is the other.









































Back quarter had been badly repaired so a little wet sanding to sort





















Finished Results



















































Next up a priceless classic Porsche 993 GT2. This is one of 7 RHD made from the factory and i think there are only 2 or 3 left. This car in the flesh had some serious presence especially with those awesome wheels.

Before,































Washing usual method,











Correction work with Megs 205 and gloss it green pad for maximum gloss, some parts of car were very bad and required gloss it orange and Megs 105































Now the afters,



















































Next up a nice Black GTR for you finished in project awesome and corrected the GTR way,

Before,





















After,


































































































































Then a cup of tea and another GTR to correct,

B4































Now some after shots,



















































Next on the list was a 1 day booking that had very little in the way of defects so was an easy correction with some Megs 205 and tyres dressed with Gloss it Tyre and wheels sealed with Blackfire metal sealant.
Just after shots I'm afraid,















































































































This customer contacted me just before his daughter was getting married in a panic that the car had to look good for the day. 

This car had some amazing history as the first owner of this car was Jack Nicholson the actor and he bought the car after his hit movie "The Shining" came out.

Something different but what a finish on the car both outside and inside as these cars were built by mulliners of London.









































Next up was a Range Rover TDV8 in black. The car was quite badly marked on the finish due to rushed washing methods. So the car brought back to life and then treated to 2 coats of Project Awesome and a coating of Concorso for desert.



























































































Next on the list was a nice BMW X6 in Black, what a car as it is bulky on the outside but feels like a 5 series on the inside. Nice car and the owner was over the moon with the 2 coats of Project Awesome and Concorso topping. Most of the defect removal was done with Megs 105 and an Orange gloss it pad and then refined with 85RE and a 3M blue pad
Before































After,







































































Next up was a very tired looking 2004 Alfa GT coupe. 

This customer had come to me as he was recommended by a customer of mine with a Jaguar XK8. So the customer didn't know what to expect but wanted his car looking good.

B4,









































Now the customer had left this with me for 3 weeks while away in Europe and his face was a picture when he drove into the car park.



















































Finally another of my favourite cars a lovely ultimate silver GTR. This car had covered 230miles,

B4,































Defects,





















After,



























































































Oh and just before i end one last Mitsubishi Evo X covered in Blackfire,





























































Thanks for looking as always,:thumb:

Comments welcome

*NOTE* I know there are not many correction shots as have been too busy but have a couple of nice jobs coming up that will be more in depth *NOTE*


----------



## petemattw (Nov 3, 2008)

WOW!!!!! Some amazing metalwork there. Can't believe the first porker has only 1900 miles on it. How can a car that's 26 years old (nearly as old as me) have been driven so little. What's the point owning it?!?!?!


----------



## KKM (Dec 10, 2007)

Some stunning cars.......... and stunning results!!

Cracking work as always Paul

:thumb:


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

All cars look stunning :thumb:


----------



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

very nice:thumb::thumb:


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

superb mate


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

Some cracking shots there. The two porkers are stunning cars and very rare as you say.

Good work on the Alfa!


----------



## Warwickshire Detailer (Oct 11, 2009)

Stunning work there :thumb:


----------



## Fat Audi 80 (Nov 8, 2006)

Beautiful work..... :thumb:


----------



## Steve G (Feb 24, 2008)

All the cars are stunning mate, testament to your work :thumb: There are quite a few of the 911 flatnoses out there as they were not that limited, with over 200 built, but still a rare car especially with those miles.


----------



## williamsclio1 (Oct 5, 2009)

Some of the best wet finishes i've seen on the forum, fantastic selection of motors.

David


----------



## MrLOL (Feb 23, 2007)

genuine 911 Flatnose. Genuine 911 993 GT2

*faints*

awesome work


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

superb work on all of them Paul


----------



## mk2jon (Mar 10, 2009)

Fantastic results.


----------



## dazzlers82 (May 8, 2007)

very nice :thumb:


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Very nice mate 

Baz


----------



## Rasher (Mar 6, 2006)

superb!!!!!


----------



## ALANSHR (Jun 29, 2007)

Fantastic set of motors and work by you, well done.


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2009)

Stunning work on all cars there, some serious ££££££££


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Very nice.. the flatnose.. I know where whats left of the other one is BTW.... Its over in NI still pretty much in one piece as I was in it the other month. its in poor ish condition but not beyond repair. Very nice work there as well...

What did u use on the Silver GTR it is amazing...


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Superb set of works, congrats :thumb:


----------



## Jessop (Jun 4, 2009)

Great thread! Thanks for posting.

The first porsche is amazing. I can only assume the owner is a real collector. Nice toy to have in the collection for sure!

Great work with the Alfa too!


----------



## caddyman (Dec 2, 2008)

Some stunning work there but
sadly your wrong re: the flat nose 911 - that isn't the only one left

http://www.specialistcarsltd.co.uk/item/338/catid/5

and porsche made 39 of them not 2!! if the guy who bought the one you did was under the impression there was only 2 left in the world then sadly the poor guy failed to do his homework and got diddled


----------



## paddy328 (Mar 4, 2007)

great work on some awesome cars


----------



## nuttynil (Sep 23, 2007)

The 993 gt2 ........what can i say this f____kin hot .......you are lucky to detail these babys:wave:


----------



## h13ulk (Oct 31, 2008)

awsome work mate and cars,the porsche flat noses where built by porsches Zuffenhausen repair department as an option for their turbo customers , A total 236 were built between 1982 and 1987.
but you are right in the sense they are rare either written off and all the others are usually fakes.


----------



## TCD (Jan 27, 2009)

Great works mate!!


----------



## mikew (Sep 18, 2009)

Evo X, was mine, well pleased and helped me sell it on.

Monaro V8 coming your way soon Paul :thumb:


----------



## Ultimate Shine (Jun 3, 2008)

caddyman said:


> and porsche made 39 of them not 2!! if the guy who bought the one you did was under the impression there was only 2 left in the world then sadly the poor guy failed to do his homework and got diddled


Sorry let me change the story slightly. This was one of 2 cars given to Ron Dennis by porsche and he wrote one of them off and this is the other one


----------



## Ultimate Shine (Jun 3, 2008)

mikew said:


> Evo X, was mine, well pleased and helped me sell it on.
> 
> Monaro V8 coming your way soon Paul :thumb:


You are most welcome and i am looking forward to that:thumb:


----------



## JJ. (Sep 28, 2009)

I don't like porsches but these one looks amazing, great job out there! :thumb:


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Lovely selection of cars and work Paul.:thumb:


----------



## Cullers (Sep 29, 2009)

Superb.... some of you guys are amazing. You know, people go on about this polish or wash being better than another but the reality is if they could bottle some of the skills and knowledge you guys have, it'd be worth more than the top wax!
Amazing job


----------



## Dunkwho (Jan 23, 2009)

Coorrr blimey, what a set of photos. Always love the need to bolt extra wide arches to an already insanely fast car ! 

The Rangey just looks fantastic, such a lot of wonderfully shiny black paint! Black badge on a diesel, I thought black badges were supercharger only?


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

Some wonderful work, stunning finish on every car. And the two Porsche's - :argie: - Wonderful...!


----------



## StuaR32t (Jun 6, 2009)

Nuts!...

You're some boy at GTR tail pipes!!!!! 

not to mention all the rest:thumb:


----------



## Ashtra (Oct 17, 2007)

supserb work


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Some serious work there.... :thumb:

Looks like you earnt your money on these.

Cheers

PaulN


----------



## Kelly @ KDS (Aug 4, 2008)

caddyman said:


> Some stunning work there but
> sadly your wrong re: the flat nose 911 - that isn't the only one left
> 
> http://www.specialistcarsltd.co.uk/item/338/catid/5
> ...


you got there before i could , as i have the same flat nose red 911 in my workshop too , 
owner said something along the lines between 38-41 ever made 

Kelly


----------



## remonrace (Jan 13, 2009)

That was an enjoyable post! Cool cars


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Lovely work that 911 993 GT2 is really nice.


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

fantastic!


----------



## SCOTIA (Jun 1, 2006)

Superb mate,gtr's amazing.Do you do normal cars lol


----------



## aod (Apr 7, 2009)

Blimey! What an awesome selection of cars there, and amazing job on the details. I particularly like the silver Lambo - don't see many that colour, and it really shows off the lines. Excellent!


----------



## Andy_RX8 (Jun 6, 2008)

Top work on an impressive selection of cars!

The Nissan dealership must do well up your way buddy!


----------



## Strothow (Oct 29, 2009)

Nice cars, and nice work!


----------



## jerry318 (Feb 16, 2006)

Stunning work as usual mate:thumb:

528 ready when you are :lol:


----------



## Ultimate Shine (Jun 3, 2008)

jerry318 said:


> Stunning work as usual mate:thumb:
> 
> 528 ready when you are :lol:


I have lost your number as i got a new phone, text me your number and we can sort you out with some :doubleshoawesome:doublesho


----------



## wallzyuk (May 29, 2007)

Top work. Love the GTR.


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Lots of very nice cars there, and looking good in the pictures


----------



## ajc347 (Feb 4, 2009)

This is one of the best posts I've read in the last couple of weeks. :thumb:

I'm really impressed by your standard of work and if I could get the mitsubishi paint on my car looking anywhere near the standard you've achieved on the Evo I'd be a happy man.


----------



## m3vert (Sep 28, 2009)

Those Porkers are superb! as are the other cars as well!!!
Ricky


----------



## vxlfan (Oct 6, 2009)

Cracking motors, all with a top-notch finish they deserve ! Great work, Paul, & thx for some great work on my cars too !


----------



## scooby73 (Mar 20, 2007)

Awesome!:thumb:

My favourite has to be the 993 GT2! :argie:


----------



## DuncanMon (May 25, 2009)

Some amazing cars there. All have a mega glossy finish to them aswell, you've done them justice! Brilliant work Paul. 

Gotta wonder how much those Porsches are worth though? Must be something crazy.


----------



## Adam BA (Nov 6, 2009)

Those exhausts are unreal! I'm well impressed :thumb:


----------



## andyd73 (Jun 17, 2009)

Great work :thumb:and some great cars (except the X6)


----------



## carrera2s (Jun 28, 2009)

Fantastic cars and detailing!
My fav the 993 GT2


----------



## DreamScape (Dec 16, 2006)

Wow, what a lovely assortment or cars. Awesome work!
Lovin' the alfa and the GTR tail pipes!


----------



## rodders (Jul 8, 2008)

You've been detailing some great cars, superb job!


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

Paul, great work on the cars AND the camera!
love the 6th picture of the first Porsche, the one with the faded backgound, Superb:thumb:


----------



## Junkie (Apr 25, 2009)

spursfan said:


> Paul, great work on the cars AND the camera!
> love the 6th picture of the first Porsche, the one with the faded backgound, Superb:thumb:


Understandably I think Paul has Photo Shopped the background for his clients privacy 

But if not I'll have one of those camera's.....


----------



## liammc (Mar 9, 2009)

nice work on all cars. the red porsche is lovely


----------



## deeds (Aug 18, 2009)

Fantastic Cars and Fantastic Results.....thanks for sharing..


----------



## Edward101 (Jun 5, 2009)

Amazing work there, all the cars are looking amazing, the Range rover looks very mean I have to say :thumb:


----------

